# Ein-Mann Gewerbe (Handel und Dienstleistung) gleich GbR?



## LiGERWooD (5. März 2010)

Ich möchte alleine ein Gewerbe gründen und auch alleine betreiben. Ist es dann so zu formulieren das ich Gesellschafter und Geschäftsfüher der Gesellschaft (Gewerbe) bin?
Ist es dann ein GbR?

Was trage ich bei den Feldern 1(Im Handels-, Genossenschafts- oder Vereinsregister eingetragener Name mit Rechtsform (ggf. bei GbR: Angabe der weiteren Gesellschafter)) und 2(Ort und Nr. des Registereintrages) im GewA 1 Vordruck ein?

Beschreibung der Tätigkeit: Handel mit Elektrogeräten, Textilien, analogen und digitalen Medien (Videos/Spiele/Software/Dokumentation/Literatur/Bücher/
etc.), sonstige nicht zum Verzehr vorgesehene Gebrauchsgegenstände und Verbrauchsmaterialien sowie Zubehör aller ge-nanten Rubriken. Fertigung von Personal Computern. Im Auftrag Anmeldungen und Registrierungen durchführen. Datenver-waltung. Assistierung virtueller (IT) Desktops (Remote). Software/Hardware Installationen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2010)

Moin,

du bist dann Einzelunternehmer....GbR macht Sinn bei mehreren Gesellschaftern.

Ob du in den Feldern 1+2 etwas eintragen musst, hängt davon ab, ob du dich überhaupt ins Handelsregister eintragen lassen willst/musst.

Wann das der Fall ist, erfährst du auch unter dem Link oben.


----------



## LiGERWooD (5. März 2010)

Sage ich den Behörden Einzelunternehmer oder Einzelkaufmann (habe ich nicht studiert)?
In dem Falle müsste ich nur mit wie viel Geld ich was eingekauft habe und für wie viel ich es wieder verkauft habe Buch führen?
Sowohl als auch darüber Buch führen, wie viel Plus sich für den Verkauf ergab aber das was ich in meine Vermögen abführen möchte muss ich dann mit Umsatzsteuer versteuern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. März 2010)

Moin,

Einzelkaufmann...das bist du dann.

Dein Betrieb ist ein Einzelunternehmen, du bist der Einzelkaufmann(da muss man nix studieren, das ist halt die Bezeichnung für den Betreiber eines Einzelunternehmens).

Wie du deine Buchführung gestalten musst, kann man nicht pauschal sagen, das hängt z.B. davon ab, wieviel Umsatz du machen wirst und ob du das Gewerbe vorerst als Kleingewerbe betreiben willst. Ein Steuerberater kann dir da gute Auskunft erteilen.


----------

